# A rendelkezései megfelelően irányadóak AZZAL, HOGY...



## Tobycek

Hi there,

I'm translating and I'm really stuck with this construction.
The full sentence is "A munkaviszony megszűnésére az Munka Törvénykönyv rendelkezései megfelelően irányadóak azzal, hogy bármelyik fél rendes felmondása esetén a felmondási idő 90 nap."
What I can't work out is if the 90 day notice period is consistent with the Labour Code, or if it's a further entitlement on top of it.
Does "azzal" here indicate something additional? Or does "irányadóak azzal, hogy" mean something like "governed by the fact that"? 
Anyone who can translate this for me will be a STAR 

Thanks,
T.


----------



## Ateesh6800

As far as I know, the Labour Code specifies 30 days (which then becomes more with seniority):

*92. §* (1) A felmondási idő legalább harminc nap, az egy évet azonban nem haladhatja meg; ettől érvényesen eltérni nem lehet. (2) A harmincnapos felmondási idő a munkáltatónál munkaviszonyban töltött _a)_ három év után öt nappal, _b)_ öt év után tizenöt nappal, _c)_ nyolc év után húsz nappal, _d)_ tíz év után huszonöt nappal, _e)_ tizenöt év után harminc nappal, _f)_ tizennyolc év után negyven nappal, _g)_ húsz év után hatvan nappal meghosszabbodik.

Based on this, and based on my experience in translation, this is what's going on:

(1) all stipulations of the Labour Code governing notice of termination apply;

(2) azzal, hogy: ie. with the _additional_ agreement between the parties that the notice period will be 90 days instead of 30.

"Azzal, hogy..." is ellyptical. It could imply "Azzal az eltéréssel, hogy..." or "Azzal a kiegészítéssel, hogy...". As the two are not exactly the same, you need to know the background (in this case check what the Labour Code says and see if the 90 days is a deviation from the Code or an added stipulation). Obviously, what the law stipulates applies, but the parties may agree to apply more stringent rules.

It could also be that the employee has more than 20 years of seniority with the employer, wherefore the notice period is 30 days plus 60 days (a total of 90 days), and the contract only specifies this in order to expressly set out the conditions that apply specifically to this employee: "as you have more than 20 years of seniority, this is the stipulation that applies to you, therefore the notice period is 90 days").

All in all, "azzal, hogy..." is more a neutral connector than a logical operator. So if you say "the Labour Code applies (or shall govern), the notice period being 90 days", or something equally plain, you don't miss the target.

Hope this helps. 

*A.*


----------



## Tobycek

Hi Ateesh,

This is really helpful, thanks.

I agree that 90 days sounds generous for the Labour Code, but this contract is for a _vezető állású munkavállaló_and so I thought maybe it was consistent with it. There's definitely no seniority, anyway.

Még egyszer köszönöm!

T.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Tobycek said:


> I thought maybe it was consistent... There's definitely no seniority...



OK, this gives more context. 90 days is consistent with the code in the sense that the code specifies the minimum (30 days) and the maximum (one year), plus the number of days in function of your seniority (years with the same employer), *but* it does not prohibit that the parties agree in a period of more than 30 days (as long as it is less than a year). So, "azzal, hogy..." in this case means "the labour code applies, but in addition we have agreed that the notice period will be 90 days, which is not prohibited by the law, but needs to be mentioned as it does not follow from the law either".

I guess this is all clear, so I was just recapping for myself, really. 

Thanks for the feedback; it is really nice to get feedback; it tells me that my contribution was somewhat helpful. Thanks! 

*A.*


----------

